# Help remove scratches from bezel and watch



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys I have a Tag Aquaracer, what's the best way to remove scratches from the bezel? Is the bezel made of metal?

Here is a photo










I plan to use a cape cod on polished sides like this


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Everything is stainless steel on your bezel. Do a search for Cape Cod polishing cloths.


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok now a question for those who have done it, how do I proceed?

I was planning to tape off the crystal and use the cape cod cloth on a qtip or toothpick. How do I deal with the glow on the dark marker at 12 o clock? Also the numbers on the bezel seem to be engraved and brushed ss. Don't want to ruin those


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Get a Dremel and polishing wheel and practice on an old watch.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

I am curious how a watch gets so many scratches on the side of the case? Bezel scratches are common because the dial faces out but I am guessing the watch might have been worn with other jewelry on the same wrist.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

the numbers and 12oclock lume dot are recessed it appears and the cape cod cloth wont reach them. I don't think you need to worry about that. Just avoid touching the brushed finish with the cloth, tape helps.

One thing to remember is that the cape cod cloth its self is the abrasive, not the liquid. Dont fear the liquid getting on other metal parts. The liquid is just a nice smelling cutting fluid i believe.

*Update*: I should add the fluid smells like its petroleum based. I would also swiftly bath the watch in warm soapy water after to remove all traces of fluid because im not sure how this fluid could effect the seals/rings/gaskets/glues etc. Ive never heard of any problems with the fluid harming them but its ever a bad idea to err on the side of caution. Ive used this technique my self several times.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't forget to post photos and your lessions learned when you're done, for future generations.


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

selfwind said:


> I am curious how a watch gets so many scratches on the side of the case? Bezel scratches are common because the dial faces out but I am guessing the watch might have been worn with other jewelry on the same wrist.


Dont wear any jewelry besides a wedding band, watch is about 3 years old and at one point wore it everyday. Now have been rotating and wearing it only with suits and special occasions.

Have been reading and researching a lot, will post pics and info on how to once done.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Very interesting. I am surprised how scratched up the sides of the case are. Best of luck in getting it polished out.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be very interested in hearing your results.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

What were the results? 
I want to polish out the bezel on mine but it is finely brushed as can be seen here. The problem is that due to the fact that it is a circle the brushed marks arent perfectly parallel, splaying out a from the centre point.


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, I ended up not doing it. Was going to have a watchmaker try, since my bracelet is also scratched up.


----------

